# Photoshop Freezing Up....



## Bekki (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello. 
Hopefully I have posted this in the right place, I am a newbie to this forum, hopefully you can help me.

Anyways, My *Photoshop CS* keeps freezing up. When I say freezing up, I mean that I can open it, but it doesn't finish loading properly. I have waited a while, but nothing happens. It used to say that I was low on virtual memory, but now it doesn't, but it still keeps happening.

I am on Windows XP Home Edition and thanks in advance.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Welcome - you found the right place.

Photoshop lockups usually involve virtual memory. Virtual memory is just space on your hard drive that Photoshop can use to work with after it runs itself out of RAM. Photoshop calls this virtual memory a scratch disk.

If you have more than one drive or partition on your computer, Photoshop probably gave you a message when you originally installed it that you would be better off with your scratch disk on a drive other than the one Photoshop is installed on. If you have more than one hard drive or partition: Edit>Preferences>Plug-ins and Scratch Disk. Put your primary scratch disk on a partition other than your C drive that has plenty of space. Photoshop calls your C drive the Startup drive.

If you have only one drive and there is plenty of space on it you shouldnt really be having virtual memory problems. But any time you use virtual memory Photoshop slows to a crawl. If you intend using Photoshop more than just occasionally you would do best to buy some more RAM.


----------



## ginigarden (Feb 17, 2004)

I have had Photoshop 5.5 on my computer for 4 years and I am perfectly happy with it, except...... Last week it started freezing up on opening up. Can't even open the original disk files to re-install. One in a great while (for some reason) it opens. I wish I had left it "on" because it has not opened since. Big mystery. All of my other Adobe programs are operating OK. Anybody got any clues?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Have either of you tried a reinstall after a complete uninstall

buck


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

Sometimes, renaming the preferences file in Photoshop will cure problems with starting. To do this follow the intructions below:

Exit from Photoshop, rename the general preferences file (for example, to Filename.old), and then restart Photoshop. You can locate the general preferences file, Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Prefs.psp (Photoshop 7.x) or Adobe Photoshop 6.0 Prefs.psp (Photoshop 6.x), in the following locations:

Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Prefs.psp:

-- (Windows XP and 2000): Documents and Settings/ [user profile] /Application Data/Adobe/Photoshop/7.0/Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Settings

-- (Windows Me and 98): Windows/Application Data/Adobe/Photoshop/7.0/Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Settings

Note: If you cannot locate the preferences file, enable Windows to show hidden files and folder:

1. Start Windows Explorer.

2. Choose Tools > Folder Options (Windows XP, 2000, Me, 98) or View > Options (Windows NT).

3. Click the View tab in the Options dialog box (Windows XP, 2000, NT), or click the View tab in the Folder Options dialog box (Windows Me, 98).

4. Select Show Hidden Files And Folders (Windows XP, 2000, Me) or select Show All Files (Windows 98, NT).

5. Deselect Hide Extensions For Known File Types.

6. Click OK.


----------



## ginigarden (Feb 17, 2004)

Even the install disk will not work. When Photoshop does open (and it has about 3 times in the last 3 days, the install disk works. Yes, I reinstalled about 3 times. About a half hour later, it wouldn't open - just like before. As I said, it is a mystery to me.


----------



## ginigarden (Feb 17, 2004)

I just tried renaming the PSP file - no change - Photoshop still won't open (or the disk).
Wonder why when the software DOES open (which is once every other day) - the original disk ALSO works. And when it DOESN'T work, they both don't work. (?)


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Try Uninstalling, then deleting the *entire* Photoshop folder in
Documents and Settings/*username*/Application Data/Adobe/Photoshop/
or
Windows/Application Data/Adobe/Photoshop/
Then reinstall.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

how much RAM do you have?

how much available free space?

have you defragged lately?


----------



## earlst (Sep 1, 2003)

Have you tried running AdAware or Spybot and an online virus scan?
Earl


----------



## mickapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

I found this post through Googling. I have Photoshop 5.5, and mine is not starting either. I have tried everything short of uninstalling and reinstalling. 

I've run Spybot and an anti-virus scan. I have plenty of RAM (1 gig) and a lot of space on my hard drive. All of the suggestions below I have tried. Is there anything else other than uninstalling/reinstalling it?

Thank you.


----------



## mickapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

I finally got it to open after continually trying to open it. Then, when I opened a psd file and tried to do a "Save for Web", I received an error msg that said:

"Runtime error!
Program: Photoshop.exe
R6025
-pure virtual function call

Anyone know what the problem might be? And is this related to why it sometimes the program won't open?

Thank you!


----------

